# HDR Washed out on Windows 10



## BlackAzrael (May 1, 2018)

Hi, 

I've recently gotten a Samsung UN40MU6300 4K HDR TV to replace a 1080p TV.

For some reason when I use it as a computer screen and turn on the HDR in display settings, colors are all washed out and nothing looks right.

I tried games that support HDR but don't have an in-game option for it like Final Fantasy XV for example and I can see it doesn't look good.

Games that do have an in-game option (Resident Evil 7, Ni no Kuni 2, etc) work just fine though and I don't even need to turn on the HDR setting in the windows settings.

Any ideas if this is actually fixable?

Here are my specs too:

Motherboard: Gigabyte Z270X Ultra Gaming
CPU: i7-7700k stock speed
GPU: Gigabyte 1080ti Aorus Xtreme Edition
RAM: Corsair 2x8gb DDR4-3200
PSU: Thermaltake M850W


----------



## Space Lynx (May 1, 2018)

BlackAzrael said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently gotten a Samsung UN40MU6300 4K HDR TV to replace a 1080p TV.
> 
> ...



This happens to everyone. Leave it off in Windows 10. When you play a game that supports HDR, like Mass Effect Andromeda, it will automatically detect your TV supports it and switches it on, and you can verify it is on in the settings of games that support HDR, usually it will say on or off.

For HDR movies, well I am not sure, better off using a blu ray 4K HDR player for movies anyway.


----------



## IceScreamer (May 1, 2018)

Try this, go to Nvidia Control Panel, Change Resolution, and then change Output dynamic range to full, see if that helps.


----------



## BlackAzrael (May 1, 2018)

@lynx29 The only games that actually work in HDR are ones that have an in-game toggle option. Other ones like Final Fantasy doesn't work (least it doesn't say it's in HDR on the TV).

@IceScreamer Tried this already, no dice unfortunately.

I had hoped it would be fixed with the 1803 update but still nothing.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 1, 2018)

BlackAzrael said:


> @lynx29 The only games that actually work in HDR are ones that have an in-game toggle option. Other ones like Final Fantasy doesn't work (least it doesn't say it's in HDR on the TV).
> 
> @IceScreamer Tried this already, no dice unfortunately.
> 
> I had hoped it would be fixed with the 1803 update but still nothing.


have you tried actually forcing win 10 to use the HDR colour calibration profile , i cant remember its name since its just numbers but mine wasnt selected by default though i cant be sure that was'nt due to it being recognised as generic some times(LG 49"4k tv).
i got to that setting after calibrating the monitor via win10 options and also unhelpfully cant remember where that setting is.

thought  id share but not sure how helpfull , sorry.


----------



## BlackAzrael (May 1, 2018)

I'm not sure I tried that, I'll try looking for something along those lines.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 1, 2018)

I have a Sammy 4k HDR TV as a PC monitor. HDR works wonderfully with supported games. You want to switch the tv from PC mode though by selecting "edit" and then select bluray. Now HDR works as intended. Anytime an HDR signal is present the TV works fine. Do not activate it in windows 10. that doesn't work right.

This might not work for your TV but it is a known documented fix for mine.


----------



## BlackAzrael (May 13, 2018)

I believe I've finally found something that works for HDR on Windows 10.

When on the desktop and in games that do not have an in-game option to activate HDR, got to Nvidia Control Panel then to Change Resolution.

After that, scroll to the bottom to option 3 and select Use Nvidia color settings. It should be set 32-bit RGB 8bpc Limited by default. Simply change the Output dynamic range from Limited to Full.

I definitely noticed a color change after doing this despite the TV not saying HDR in Info section.

Only do this for desktop or games that do not have an ingame option to activate HDR. If you do, it will look overly bright.

Also, make sure you have HDR on on your TV. In my case it was in Settings - General - External Device Manager - HDMI UHD Color then just select whichever input you have the PC plugged into.

My TV model is a Samsung UN40MU6300 and am now running on the latest Windows 10 build (1803), hope this helps someone!


----------



## R-T-B (May 14, 2018)

BlackAzrael said:


> I believe I've finally found something that works for HDR on Windows 10.
> 
> When on the desktop and in games that do not have an in-game option to activate HDR, got to Nvidia Control Panel then to Change Resolution.
> 
> ...



That was suggested in post number 3 I thought?


----------



## StrayKAT (May 27, 2018)

It was worse before the latest Spring update. The new Windows has a brightness/slider bar that helps a lot in HDR mode.


----------



## BlackAzrael (Jun 7, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> That was suggested in post number 3 I thought?



Aha yeah must've not read close enough. But yes it works somewhat, just wish every game would include a toggle for HDR if they support it though.


----------



## l0wd3ad (Jun 21, 2018)

I recently got my 1st 4k display and it is hdr capable. It's a Vizio E43 F1 43" supporting hdr10. I have an old installation of win 10 pro, almost 2 years old, but up to date.  My tv settings are all correct and I can confirm hdr has worked based on the tv's own info screen and with hdr activated in windows. My gfx card is nvidia and the settings must either be default or nvidia ycbcr422 or ycbcr444 for windows to allow activating hdr. If I set it to nvidia full rgb 8 bit, the hdr setting will not stick in windows although it is not greyed out. When I am able to get hdr active in the windows settings with the appropriate settings in nvidia control panel, almost all content looks dim/dull and washed out. With hdr disabled and nvidia full rgb 8 bit, everything looks good/normal, but no hdr of course. My windows appears to be up to date, but in hdr setting there is no slider for brightness. Says my build version is 1709.

What am I doing wrong???

~update~

I think I'm close to a solution and hoping someone will help. According to my dxdiag results, I have everything I need except 1. According to microsoft, I need WDDM 2.4, but dxdiag says I have version 2.3. I don't know much about what WDDM i and I have the latest nvidia driver so how can I update that to 2.4?


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 21, 2018)

windows 10 spring update has a HDR brightness slider. this way i got windows to look nice in HDR. Only problem i had was that opera browser look to dark but when enabling HDR in the settings thru a command it looked bright again.


----------



## l0wd3ad (Jun 21, 2018)

Ok I'm all up to date now, but still not happy with the look of hdr in windows. I feel that nvidia full rgb 8 bit with no hdr looks better than ycbcr limited 10 bit with hdr. Guess I have to experiment with more settings.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2018)

Looks great on XBOX!.....Ill show myself out now.


----------



## Folterknecht (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Laurijan (Jun 22, 2018)

Folterknecht said:


>



i have to add to this guys video that quitting a game made my whole screen white and black static once. had to replug cord to get the picture back. have to say ps4 hdr is not so buggy like windows hdr


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 22, 2018)

Folterknecht said:


>


That title says it all. HDR is very new. It'll take time for support to work it's way through the industry.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 22, 2018)

what i noticed with desktop hdr it does not pop out like in games. it just looks like the colors are more natural


----------



## Folterknecht (Jul 9, 2018)

Update


----------

